
Flatland: A romance of many dimensions - rms
http://www.geom.uiuc.edu/~banchoff/Flatland/
======
IsaacL
If anyone enjoyed Flatland, a similar back in the same vein is Planiverse,
which takes the 2-dimensional world concept and fleshes it out with how
physics, geology, weather, cosmology, biology, society and technology would
work in such a world. Worthwhile if you have the time.

------
iuguy
This is a brilliant book. I loved it, have the hard copy and read it so many
times.

I'd also recommend the Devil's Dictionary
(<http://www.gutenberg.org/etext/972>) for another good old read.

------
zimbabwe
For the curious: This is available on the 99¢ Classics app on the iPhone, and
it looks beautiful there.

~~~
pragmatic
And the Kindle for various prices. Not sure how beautiful it looks as I
haven't purchased it yet.

